# rico



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

my big down syndrome dog


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics I love the first one his smile reminds me of Dosia  too cute.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Cute pics! Such a happy boy.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

What a silly nilly! His eyes are doing their best to scare me.... and it's working.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes such a handsome boy!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awe, he is looking good!


----------

